# Getting into Bowhunting!!!



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everybody, i've been looking around on AT for awhile and i finally joined!

I am looking into getting a bow for hunting deer and possibly turkey up here in illinois and i think i have narrowed my search down to the Bear Encounter, Bear Legion, a PSE Stinger 3G or a Brute X. 

I probably wont be buying one for a couple months so I was wondering if you guys had any other suggestions for a bare bow under $400 because i sure wouldn't wanna overlook anything! Thanks!


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

You should buy my old PSE Typhoon.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

How much money are you willing to spend total with everything on it?


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably $525 max because i think i wanna buy the RTH package and my dealer said he could put a copper john sight on and he would just add $15 to the package price.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Look at the ROSS XD. Really lite. May be a little pricey for your budget though.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bowtech assasin package, it comes with an apex i think, a stabilizer, a quiver, and a hostage rest, best bow for the money, no dout


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> Bowtech assasin package, it comes with an apex i think, a stabilizer, a quiver, and a hostage rest, best bow for the money, no dout


x2!

a bit over your price range but a great bow and it comes with everything.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i think its like 599 for the packge, but it is a verry good bow


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mission riot, thats what i shoot and its great.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like your dealer is giving you a pretty good offer. Sounds like just the ticket to get you started. I think the Brute is a good bow to start out on as are the Bowmadness series my PSE.

I'd take your dealer up on his offer though, if you really like the bows he's offering. A good dealer's one of the best things you can have when your starting out. Good Luck!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, he seems like a really nice guy and when I buy a bow, it will definetly be from him. I noticed that in the RTH package, the WB it comes with doesn't have adjustments for elevation so I'm wondering if I'd need elevation adjustments on a WB as a beginner?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

idk y noone has said the dimond razor edge great bow for a begginer i the 379 for pakege it shoots great and has so much adjustability


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Only problem is, since I dont need a huge level of adjustablility, Even though I'm a newbie, For some reason I think that a bow with a ton of adjustability won't perform as well as a bow with less adjustability. Am I right? Just wondering.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

buy a used bow you will get a lot better bow for the money


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

pse brute x just got one great bow:wink:


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

beartruth211624 said:


> pse brute x just got one great bow:wink:


Did you by any chance shoot the Stinger 3G as well before you bought the Brute X?


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

flynh97 said:


> Only problem is, since I dont need a huge level of adjustablility, Even though I'm a newbie, For some reason I think that a bow with a ton of adjustability won't perform as well as a bow with less adjustability. Am I right? Just wondering.


Personally I think that a bow with a lot af adustability performs just as well as a bow with little adjustibility. And if you could find a used Bowtech Assassin for $525 with all of the accesories i would buy it. If you cant i would definatly buy a diamond razor edge. Especially for a first bow. When i had mine it shot just as well as my Assassin. Dont have much information on any of the other bows though. If i were you i would just go out to my bow shop and shoot all the bows in my price range and wich ever one is the most feels the best to you buy that one. Good luck finding a bow and keep us updated on what you get. 

Matt


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

look at some used bows shoot a whole lot of em and get something you like!!


----------

